# Hwarang Warriors: Students of Samurai's???



## SulsaPR (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone

I would like to know if there is any evidence of tell that the Hwarang Warriors  was Samurai's students when Japan invade Korea or some evidence that related this two groups.

Thanks


----------



## Gemini (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't think so. Unless I'm mistaken, the Hwarang were some time before the Japanese occupation. I'll check my references and get back to you.


----------



## SulsaPR (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Gemini (Jun 18, 2005)

Check this out. It should answer your question for ya. 

http://www.geocities.com/neue_strassenbahn/hwarang.html


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 18, 2005)

I think anyone must question "ancient records" and recounts since every time a dynasty was overthrown the new regime would go to great lengths to destroy historical records and re-write them.


----------



## SulsaPR (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't know!!! but it is that both groups train in the same way and I got this feeling that in some point of the history they train together or the Hwarang Warriors was Samurai's students. Anyway I respect both. Thanks for the information.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2005)

SulsaPR said:
			
		

> I would like to know if there is any evidence of tell that the Hwarang Warriors was Samurai's students when Japan invade Korea or some evidence that related this two groups.


 Japanese culture has strongly influenced Korean culture, but I think in this case there's no real connection. But, I am not an expert! I do see the similarities, but there are also many differences. Mostly, I don't think the timelines match up for this.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi All,

As far as Hwa Rang warriors go..nobody really knows for sure what martial arts they studied..one can only guess. We only know that the Hwa Rang did exist at a point in history. Anything more than that is pure speculation.

On an interesting note concerning Japanese influence in Korean martial culture,one can find a chapter dedicated to the study of Wae Gum or Japanese sword in the Muye Dobo Tonji.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2005)

It's times like this that I would like to read and write Korean so I could read the historical documentation for myself.

 How about the stories of Yu Shin Kim? anyone?


----------



## Bearhugj (Jul 17, 2005)

She Sulsa,
 right now on KBS in the LA area, is the full series on Admiral Yi Soo Shin, at 8pm on Sundays. it's very good, and it does have english subtitles. It's about an 85 episode series, and they are on episode 75. You can probably find it online or at korean video rental / sales stores in the So Cal area and probably in other major cities with korean populations.


----------



## Bearhugj (Jul 17, 2005)

Of note,
 we often think of Japan's influence on Korea, but early on in history, it was quite the other way around.  The "Japan" that we are familiar with thru movies and tv was quite different than the Early Japan of the Yamato and pre yamato periods.  It was during those early stages in Japanese history where Korea, and also China and other peoples greatly influenced the beginnings of Japan.  In fact, it's quite documented that the early Yamato royal line came from the Royal line of the Kingdom of Paekche, and Paekche always maintained close ties with Japan.  Also, Strong evidence now supports that the early ruling warrior class in Japan were descendents of the Puyo peoples of northern korea/manchuria.  Back in the Early days, Korea was also a glom of all kinds of peoples and cultures and even languages,  with many ancient tribes and peoples - most lost in time - making up the "Koreans" that we know today.
 As far as the Hwa Rang warriors, history shows that they did pre date the "samurai" class a few hundred years, but there were many exchanges off and on between korea and japan during those times and certainly the japanese warriors of the day would have had many exchanges with the warrior classes of Korea and China and Manchuria.


----------

